# Difficult night, vomitting dog.



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Hugs to you both


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks cowpony.

I adore my parents vet. Called her and she answered, she knew my name and my dog and dogs breed. Said since I am far away, to give gravol then an electrolyte solution (and gave a recipe). Assessed how dehydrated she is (not very) over the phone. If she keeps vomiting more than one more time, call her back, and she will meet me at the clinic this evening. Her diagnosis is tentatively 'poodles have funny stomachs and are prone to allergies, probably nibbled on a plant". Love the vet. Clear, practical instructions, no guilt, no stress, very calm, very friendly.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm so sorry she isn't feeling well! I do wonder if she could have eaten something she shouldn't have and is trying to throw it up. Keep us updated.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I hope it’s just a plant, nothing serious !


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Well, the gravol has settled one end, now its evacuating through the other. Moms dog has also thrown up twice in the last 2 days. The only change we can think of is we opened a package of a new brand of beef lung treats.... hope it isnt the treats, as they were a $50 bulk pack from Amazon (made in canada), the regular ones we buy have been out of stock for months, and Trixie will drive us crazy if she cant get her beef lung fix.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Poor Annie. Poor you.  I'm glad she's at least getting whatever it is OUT, as awful as the process is.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

What a miserable time! I’m so sorry! How’s she doing? I’d rather barf than diarrhea any day! 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Poor girl. Is she doing better?


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks everyone. We have been cuddling most of the day except for when I drove to register her for classes next week. Hope she is feeling better by then! 

She is still tail up when standing, no signs of dehydration (vet told me how to check skin at her neck). 

I gave her another gravol, offered her cooked ground chicken, scrambled eggs with oatmeal (tiny piece of each from my fingers), and, in desperation, a crumb of hamburger and she turned her head from them. Smelly liquid diarrhea and her stomach is gurgling now. No desire to drink either. Mom says it reminds her of a dog she had 30 years ago with parvo which is not a nice thought. 

Still- she wandered around in the fenced yard/porch, barked at some squirrels, and participated in Trixie's bark fest about someone having the audacity to slam a car door across the street. 
I will offer food again in an hour, then syringe more electrolyte solution in too. She expressed interest in my cookie a few hours ago, so I might have another and offer her a few crumbs. Have a funny feeling I will end up driving to the vet tomorrow. Mom has offered to do night shift tonight so I can sleep and work tomorrow.


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

Hope all goes well and she starts feeling better!


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

Awe bless it. Keep us posted 🙏🏻


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Poor Annie, I hope she's feeling better soon.


For Want of Poodle said:


> Well, the gravol has settled one end, now its evacuating through the other. Moms dog has also thrown up twice in the last 2 days. The only change we can think of is we opened a package of a new brand of beef lung treats.... hope it isnt the treats, as they were a $50 bulk pack from Amazon (made in canada), the regular ones we buy have been out of stock for months, and Trixie will drive us crazy if she cant get her beef lung fix.


Oh boy, it does sound like it's the treats if both dogs have been sick.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Syringed another 20 ml of electrolyte solution and 15 ml of water in (she actually seemed to enjoy the water for a bit before refusing any more), as she is becoming dehydrated, offered food 2 more times, and rubbed a tiny bit of syrup on her gums to try and stimulate appetite. I even put a tiny bit of food on her nose,and she refused it. Annie has asked to go to bed early, and her stomach is still gurgling. She is still producing tiny amounts of liquid smelly diarrhea... (smell from across the room smelly). Poor baby. 

I will call the vet again tomorrow morning if she still is refusing to eat.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Thinking of you and Annie. And your mom's dog, too. Hang in there. 💛


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm so sorry Annie and your mom's dog aren't feeling well. Hugs to you three. I agree with Skylar, it has to be the treats. Keep us updated.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

No suggestions here, sounds like you and the vet are keeping close watch, but I sure hope this resolves soon for you all!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I slept sans-poodle for the first time in more than a year. At midnight, she was bothering me to get up, so I took her down stairs, put her out on the porch, and fell asleep on the couch in less than a minute... with the dog outside. Oops. She barked and I woke up, got her in, and foisted her off on Mom. Apparently she slept through the night on moms bed, got up, had a pee, then vomited again at 7. Trixie is fine and quite jealous of Annie getting so much attention. 

She is still refusing food and water, I syringed more electrolyte solution into her this morning(20 mL). Still tail up, happy, wagged her tail when I got out her leash, but dehydrated now and her fur feels like sick dog, if that makes any sense. Vet opens in half an hour and I will call then. 

God, this dog is a health issue a minute I swear.... kennel cough, cut foot, scratching her belly with her foot when spayed, etc....


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Hoping she gets better very soon. I am sorry you are going through this.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I would go to the vet. They will give her anti-nausea medication and maybe anti-acids and even appetite stimulants to make her eat. They can also give her IV fluids on the spot and you can continue treatment at home. Her tummy needs a break.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

On our way to the vet.... as we left, past by a hospice yard we played in on Saturday before going to the soccer field where she threw up.... there was a small, white sign tucked in the hostas, invisible in the dark when I walked her. On Friday, they applied Fiesta, a herbicide, to the yard.... ****.


----------



## VanessaC (Feb 24, 2020)

Hope they’ll have some answers for you and that she starts feeling better soon!


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

I’d take to vet too. Bless both of y’all’s hearts! Maybe she needs a few hours with vet and some IV meds and fluids. If it is those treats 😡 what in the world kinda ‘treats’ r they?!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm glad you've gone to the vet. ((((HUGS)))) I hope everything is okay.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> On our way to the vet.... as we left, past by a hospice yard we played in on Saturday before going to the soccer field where she threw up.... there was a small, white sign tucked in the hostas, invisible in the dark when I walked her. On Friday, they applied Fiesta, a herbicide, to the yard.... ****.


Noooooooo. My blood boils for you and poor Annie!!

I'm sending all the good vibes I've got, up and across the border to you. I do know that "sick fur" you mention and it worries me. Hoping for some positive progress today. Hugs.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

So, vet did bbloodwork and an exam. She has a tender "angry"" stomach, really high levels of amylase, but other than her pancreas, all organs look fine and the herbicide (very likely to blame) is very toxic short term, but should leave the system soon. Got a 3 day pain shot, anti nausea tabs, and an enteric solution with bentonite clay, and instructions to keep syringe feeding electrolytes if she wont eat, and water if she wont drink. The vet said she isnt dehydrated enough to need IV fluids but to keep on top of the syringing. Oh, and to bath her to remove any other residue. 

Oh!!! And she drank a bit!!! 

The vet techs comment was 'for a really sick dog, she sure is happy". Yup. She doesnt think she is sick, especially after pain meds, and is telling me it

This is the only selective herbicide allowed for non agricultural use in Ontario as it is a "safer" option. And with the way I walked in, and the way the sign was tucked away, there was no chance even in daylight of me having seen it. Luckily I only threw the ball 3 or 4 times... I literally didnt know any herbicides were still legal. I cant imagine the toxicity of the others.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Whew. Good to hear. 


For Want of Poodle said:


> Yup. She doesnt think she is sick, especially after pain meds, and is telling me it


Silly girl. At least you know she feels okay!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> This is the only selective herbicide allowed for non agricultural use in Ontario as it is a "safer" option. And with the way I walked in, and the way the sign was tucked away, there was no chance even in daylight of me having seen it. Luckily I only threw the ball 3 or 4 times... I literally didnt know any herbicides were still legal. I cant imagine the toxicity of the others.


I have a lot to say on this topic, but instead I'm just going to keep hoping that Annie continues her recovery with no lasting effects. And I encourage you to share this story in conversation with other dog lovers. There's still no much ignorance on this subject, especially south of the border. Folks can learn from poor Annie's experience.

Keep wagging that tail, Annie!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm happy that Annie feels okay.


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

So things can only get better from here 🙏🏻 Sounds like u were a wonderful nurse! Herbicides?!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

PTP- I also have opinions on herbicides. I actually LiKE biodiversity in my lawn, and reading the SDS sheet for this "safe" one and discovering they dont wvwn know how long it persists in the soil and it needs to be applied every 2-3 weeks, and they dont have toxicity data on it other than LD50 (dosage at which 50% die) was pretty alarming. Also really alarming, I still cant find the actual chemical formula/compound ingredients, just that it is advertised as "just iron" and "" safe to walk on as soon as it is dry".I am an organic gardener for a reason. 

But! In better news, pain meds + a strong anti nausea drug =she is eating!!!! She threw up again once more before the anti nausea drug and there wasnt any more blood/flesh in it, either. She has now had two tiny meals, will have one more tiny meal before bed. 

She has gone from this (car ride to vets)









To this (trying to dig out the chippies from under the deck). 










I think I will sleep tonight


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Awesome!!😀 So glad to see this! I'm against herbicides too PTP, FWOP, there's a lawn service that comes to our apartment complex every Thursday and the last time they were here, I noticed that they sprayed something down on the grounds, but I don't know what it is.


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

I extra love a black poodle ♥I’m so glad she’s feeling better. Onward and upward!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Awesome!!😀 So glad to see this! I'm against herbicides too PTP, FWOP, there's a lawn service that comes to our apartment complex every Thursday and the last time they were here, I noticed that they sprayed something down on the grounds, but I don't know what it is.


Eek! Better find out what it is if there's any chance of Sisko coming in contact with it.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

For Want of Poodle said:


> PTP- I also have opinions on herbicides. I actually LiKE biodiversity in my lawn, and reading the SDS sheet for this "safe" one and discovering they dont wvwn know how long it persists in the soil and it needs to be applied every 2-3 weeks, and they dont have toxicity data on it other than LD50 (dosage at which 50% die) was pretty alarming. Also really alarming, I still cant find the actual chemical formula/compound ingredients, just that it is advertised as "just iron" and "" safe to walk on as soon as it is dry".I am an organic gardener for a reason.
> 
> But! In better news, pain meds + a strong anti nausea drug =she is eating!!!! She threw up again once more before the anti nausea drug and there wasnt any more blood/flesh in it, either. She has now had two tiny meals, will have one more tiny meal before bed.
> 
> ...


From that first photo to the second, what an emotional roller coaster!!

I hope tomorrow is all chippy chasing. Maybe even a squirrel or two? Just this once?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm glad you have a diagnosis, and she is on the mend, but shocked that toxic chemicals are permitted in areas accessible to the public, or at all for something as non-essential as weeding a lawn. Perhaps a polite letter to the property owners, explaining what happened and suggesting more prominent signage or discontinuing the practice would be a good idea?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Truly, to not have given better notice to folks in the area!

Without intending it to be an Ask for Anything, I'd send them a copy of your vet bills to let them know what this cost financially and emotionally, and what it might have cost you all.

So glad to have a diagnosis and treatment. Heal Annie!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

fjm said:


> I'm glad you have a diagnosis, and she is on the mend, but shocked that toxic chemicals are permitted in areas accessible to the public, or at all for something as non-essential as weeding a lawn. Perhaps a polite letter to the property owners, explaining what happened and suggesting more prominent signage or discontinuing the practice would be a good idea?


Canada's on a slow journey to banning them, but in the United States, it's more likely that these chemicals have been used in public spaces than not. 

And it's not unusual for your neighbours on all sides to be using them, too.

Combine that with the chemicals used inside the average home, and I suspect dogs must suffer terrible reactions all the time. But I'm not sure many humans are as savvy as Annie's, so I'd imagine most effects go undocumented.

For Want of People, once this is well in the rearview mirror, you might want to consider a letter to your local paper. At the very least, it might educate someone. But for now we'll just focus on Annie getting better and better. Hope tonight's going smoothly.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

She's awake and happy this morning, but not as interested in food as yesterday. I am to return to the vet if there's no progress by Thursday. 

We are at mom's trailer, which is 10 min from the vet's office, and will stay here until she is better (Darn, working from the lake, how sad). I'll try and let her run off leash (and, yes, chase a squirrel or two) while we are here.

My plan right now is to give them a call - it happened at the local hospice, so a place were terminally ill people go to die comfortably. I don't want anything, but I do want them to know, as it's quite possible for some of the patients to have their dogs visit them, and it would be tragic if something happened to a dog belonging to one of the patients!!! I will also call the company on the sign to let them know they need to do a better job of signage. This is literally the only place other than agricultural fields I have ever seen pesticides/herbicides used, it isn't something I am accustomed to watching for. Technically, I probably shouldn't have been running a dog on the grass in front, but it's on such a quiet street that whenever I walk past there I usually let Annie drag her leash, and play ball a bit, since most of the parks are closed.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

A trailer by a lake? Sounds like the perfect place for a poodle to heal and a human to find some peace. Canada's lakes have a big piece of my heart.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I am sure Canada's lakes would have a very big piece of Peggy's heart too if she got to visit a few !!! Annie just likes the greenspace, she hates the lake part. Because of covid, they dont even have canoes by the lake for us to go together in. Hey, its summer again. Time for swimming lessons for dogs again, poor Annie!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> From that first photo to the second, what an emotional roller coaster!!
> 
> I hope tomorrow is all chippy chasing. Maybe even a squirrel or two? Just this once?


You will be pleased to know she got to chase a squirrel today, I let her drag her leash for a short walk, and she was quite pleased with herself... got about 1 ft from it. Still not 100% (smelly diahrea still, tires quickly on walks, and passed out very early last night).
I had the audacity to switch her from canned food, chicken, and rice to DOG FOOD, when she informed me she was still hungry after her final meal last night. You should have seen the offended looks Trixie and Annie gave me before continuing to chow down. Trixie has decided that they share a bowl now, which I credit to some of Annie's returned appetite...










I am considering if it would be worthwhile to have the vet do a second round of bloodwork in a week or two for my sanity. Blood work before found "off the charts" levels of amylase, indicating pancreas issues, and I worry about that long term, as pancreatitis is VERY painful.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I love that photo! And I'm so happy to hear she's feeling well enough to be offended. Excellent news. 

I think follow-up bloodwork sounds like a really good idea. I'd also be worried about long-term damage, and this will put your mind at ease.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would definitely have the follow up blood tests done, both for peace of mind and, if all is well, as a baseline for future comparisons. Good to hear that she is feeling better - what a thoroughly frightening experience for all of you.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Glad she's on the mend. What a rough scary ride. I hope it gets better and better every day.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers for Annie and you -what a trying time.


----------



## hrsldy (Oct 8, 2019)

So sorry to hear about your Annie being sick. Sending good wishes your way.


----------

